# Would you like new projection videos?



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

So this season was the first time I got to use a projector and AtmosFEARfx clips in my display. As we all know, they are awesome, and I am now hooked! lol However, now that I am familiar with them, I see the same animation clips EVERYWHERE! I'm sure you all see it too! I know a couple of other users here have made some clips, but I really don't know of any others out there besides AtmosFx, or at least as well done, So, this leads me to think....

What would you like to see in the way of new clips? I am actually a 3D modeller and animator by trade. I am very confidant, and have all the software/hardware, to create animations the same quality as AtmosFX. I've already created a ton of Haunt/Halloween related resources that I could pull from. I can make future content with this in mind. If I created animations, would anyone be interested in buying them? What are the things you like about the AtmosFx dvds? what are your dislikes? To the ones that have made animations, how do you go about selling/hosting them? do you do dvds, or download only? 

I'd love to hear some thoughts on this!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i think you could sell a few if you can produce the same quality level digital decorations.

far as i know most of the Atmosfear vids are actors on green screen with animation added.
there are many others than Atmosfearfx out there but they seem to have a large market.

(there was a thread around here with a list of video decorations..)

there are other avenues besides basic projection as well, window & monitor content for use in props perhaps or projection mapping entire scenes onto multiple objects/surfaces.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

AtmosFearFX and Hallowindow are the 2 big players in the market that I know of. I'd definitely be interested in seeing some fresh stuff though.


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

I am with Tarpleyg. I would like to see some fresh stuff/ideas. Keep us informed Stynathotep.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Definitely!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I definitely would like something custom. I've always wanted ghosts flying up from a grave, but I guess I want more of a "Pepper's Ghost" look to it, not just something that pops up....Sort of like the ghosts in Nightmare Before Christmas kind of look. (kind of kid friendly, but not goofy)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the mix of kid-friendly and not-so-kid- friendly that AtmosFEARFX offers in their projections. I like the variety of scenes within each set, although I would like a little less down time between scenes so our window wouldn't stay dark too long. It's not a huge amount of time, but a little shorter would be nice.

One thing that would be useful is a setting for regular size windows in addition to picture windows. We lose some of our scenes around the edges because we project in an upstairs bedroom window. If we bring the projector closer to compensate, then we lose height.

As for topic, since we do a graveyard in our yard, ghosts and skeletons and ghouls are always welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I am always looking for more projections. Like many I have used AtmosFEARfx as well as the bugs and psych ward from hi-reZdesigns.
I would love to see way more ghost options as well as a variety offered for theme specific haunts.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's the link to our forum thread with a list of available projections - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40310
Plenty of resources there to give you some ideas.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the mix of kid-friendly and not-so-kid- friendly that AtmosFEARFX offers in their projections. I like the variety of scenes within each set, although I would like a little less down time between scenes so our window wouldn't stay dark too long. It's not a huge amount of time, but a little shorter would be nice.
> 
> One thing that would be useful is a setting for regular size windows in addition to picture windows. We lose some of our scenes around the edges because we project in an upstairs bedroom window. If we bring the projector closer to compensate, then we lose height.
> 
> As for topic, since we do a graveyard in our yard, ghosts and skeletons and ghouls are always welcome


:jol:What I did with my projections Roxy was to use Movie Maker and I just put five different projections, one behind the other on a thumb drive and then played them on a Miccaspeck. (2 from Spectral Illusions and 2 from AtmosFEARfx and one other, I forget where I bought that one) I ended up with almost no down time and lots of different looks during the night. My big fail was the scrim screen I used. It was less than satisfactory...


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I want funny spooky.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Something with Aliens also, nothing with this anyplace. Werewolves, Ghouls. Some Cryptids would be cool too.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Just came across this thread. I quite like the AtmosfearFX videos but most of my ToTs are younger and that limits which FearFX scenes I can use. My haunt is more whimsical and spooky so I'd like to see things like the "ghost bride in the window", "phantom woman slowly walking through a cemetery", "floating candelabra" etc.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

How about a 3axis projector stand for a DLP projector.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow guys, thanks for all the great input! (I didn't have notices on for this thread, so I'm a bit late finding this :googly 

I recently upgraded to new software and completely changed my workflow. When I'm up to speed and starting to dapple more in this, I'll share!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I too would do both adult and kid scary/funny videos.
I'd look at some movies like Goonies, Frighteners, Halloween, Friday the Thirteenth, Casper, Close Encounters of the Third Kind, etc., for scenes and effects that could be used in a wide variety of haunts and image sizes and shapes. I think Roxy's points are valid. Many people either don't have or can't use big, landscape layouts for their projections, they also have to be effective when they viewers can't get very close to them (second and or third floor windows). Maybe some stuff for scrim drapes/screens too.
Maybe offer custom segues into the projection of a haunt's logo too. Offering that for both projection purposes as well as for social media may be a good side business too.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I found out in the passed 4 Haunts, you cant have too many videos! If you have a window, it needs something going on Halloween related! Keep us updated.
Dave


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I am trying to make my house creepy but kid friendly and most of the projection effects out there are too scary for my kids and the neighborhood kids. I would love a simple rising ghosts projection (similar to the haunted mansion) or maybe a ghostly organ player.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

Atmosfearfx has some nice ones ( over the counter) there are some others that you can buy and download on line, if you want to go that route. I picker up a package from the Haunt Show this March and had 17 or so videos to choose from.
Dave


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

Sadly, there isn't as much activity on this thread as I would have expected. 
I have never personally used any projector in my haunt or displays. I have been wanting to do so time now but I just can't seem to bring myself to spending the money for this effect. I haven't been able to find myself a cheap projector and don't know of anyone willing to loan me one. Not to mention the cost of the FEARfx DVD's. 
2016 may be my year to bring this to life. 
I build a haunted house and I have in mind of a kitchen scene with roaches running all over the place. I know this is a very popular clip, but effective I believe. At least it will be for my guest since they don't "get out much". 
I bet some popular clips would include some believable ghost, shadows, spirits, hovering objects, exploding gore, etc. Each with a seamless loops would be ideal of course.


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

There are posts on here with recommendations for inexpensive projectors that seem to work fairly well. I am lucky enough to live near a large university and can get older decent quality projectors for under $100 at the university's surplus property auction site.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

sanityassassin said:


> I am trying to make my house creepy but kid friendly and most of the projection effects out there are too scary for my kids and the neighborhood kids. I would love a simple rising ghosts projection (similar to the haunted mansion) or maybe a ghostly organ player.


Did you ever find a rising ghost projection? These arw some of the better rising ghost options other than AtmosfearFX:

http://hallowindow.com/products

http://www.frightprops.com/ghosts-volume-1-dd.html

This one is obviously the most kid friendly:
http://www.thesingingpumpkin.com/rising-ghosts

I'm sure there's more out there.


sanityassassin said:


> I am trying to make my house creepy but kid friendly and most of the projection effects out there are too scary for my kids and the neighborhood kids. I would love a simple rising ghosts projection (similar to the haunted mansion) or maybe a ghostly organ player.


Some of the better rising ghost options other than AtmosfearFX:

http://hallowindow.com/products

http://www.frightprops.com/ghosts-volume-1-dd.html

This one is obviously the most kid friendly:

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I like the idea of the floating candelabra.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Check out the new projector and Home Depot


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*One suggestion, and I contacted ArmosFx about this, have the audio in STEREO!! It makes no sense for a ghost/zombie/ghoul to come from the left of the scene and the audio come from both speakers. As an Audio Engineer this peeves me off. Maybe have a Mono and a Stereo option for those people using single speaker set ups.*


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't forgotten about this thread! You all have shared some very good ideas here. On top of everything else, I am working on 3D assets for this now. It's likely I won't have anything created for this season, but next season I should have a catalog of animations! I have also decided, that I will offer them up through my etsy store, as they now accept downloadable content. I'll keep this thread updated with my progress, and if you have any more thoughts or ideas, please continue to share them!


----------



## ronsdirtydeeds (Feb 12, 2021)

A Ghost Bride, a ghost pianist, Crystal Ball Leota? am i asking too much?


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

I would absolutely buy more clips. I have been using various singing pumpkins for years, window projections and even masked my house for a house projection. This year I am starting over and looking at maybe doing some of the crypts with mirror style projections.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Ronddirtydeeds Mr Chicken has a good Madam leota style projection if you are still looking.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Something super claymation would look cool. Like if you could do that Nightmare Before Christmas or Copse Bride look, I think that would sell very well.


----------

